# t-bol and masteron



## sulli174 (Mar 20, 2011)

would it be ok to run t-bol in a cylcle of test enth at 600mgs a week and 400 mgs of masteron,or would the t-bol and masteron be to much alike.


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2011)

Its actually a really good stack.

Masteron is DHT and Tbol is a test derivative.


----------



## sulli174 (Mar 20, 2011)

should the t-bol be ran for the last 6 weeks or for the durration


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

it is your choice, i like to run it at the beginning, to get that quick boost.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 20, 2011)

Either the beginning or the end but not for the whole duration. What are your stats? Cycle history? age? BF%? Are you a female?  Why do you have a female symbol on your profile?  You should fix that?


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2011)

I personally feel Tbol doesnt kick in that quickly.

Wasnt a good jumpstart imo. Could of been because i started off at such a low dose and ramped slowly.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 21, 2011)

As opposed the questions as to Masteron and T bol at the front or end, I'm a bit curious as to your choice of Test. Test Prop or TPP would just speak'n for myself appear to be a better chioce . If you consider'n the lack of water rentention they offer and how since both Masteron And Tbol are more what I consider " finish'n compounds and are known for promote'n a dry finished look they seem to me to be a more logical match. Just my think'n. But what would I know lol.

Peace and Love


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Either the beginning or the end but not for the whole duration. What are your stats? Cycle history? age? BF%? Are you a female?  Why do you have a female symbol on your profile?  You should fix that?



Maybe it's intersex lol


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm running a bit of masterone right now just a 5 week kicker alongside Sus every 3 days and dbol 50mg. So far it's really good hard gains and great pumps


----------



## BigBird (Mar 21, 2011)

sulli174 said:


> would it be ok to run t-bol in a cylcle of test enth at 600mgs a week and 400 mgs of masteron,or would the t-bol and masteron be to much alike.


 
I really liked the Tbol towards the end of a cycle at 60mg ED.  Extremely hard pumps and helps give you that boost in the strength category when most likely you're hitting a plateau.


----------



## sulli174 (Mar 21, 2011)

i am 37 6'1" 196# 14% body fat have run 1 cycle of Eq for 12 at 400mgs a week and 50 mgs winny for the last 4 weeks. yes i am a male thanks for bringing that icon to my attention(although somtimes i do feel pretty lol). i caught a lot shit in my first post for not running an AI in my cycle but i really thought it wouldn't br necs.(guess i was wrong) and in retrospect i should probabbly ran a PCT,but have been off cycle for a week and a half and feel as though i am returning to normal levels(testicals are filling back out niceley lol). i would like to run another cyle in a few months using test enth,masteron and t-bol. i know i will have to loose some more body fat to really see the results of the masteron ,but i was thinking test would really help more with this than the eq on my first cycle. i train 4 to 5 tines a week (depending on cardio and work scheduel or my kids scheduel. i would just like some good advise without beeing bashed or called a dumbass.just keep in mind that everyone has to start somewhere before you start trying to belittle people or discourage them from using this site.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 22, 2011)

sulli174 said:


> i am 37 6'1" 196# 14% body fat have run 1 cycle of Eq for 12 at 400mgs a week and 50 mgs winny for the last 4 weeks. yes i am a male thanks for bringing that icon to my attention(although somtimes i do feel pretty lol). i caught a lot shit in my first post for not running an AI in my cycle but i really thought it wouldn't br necs.(guess i was wrong) and in retrospect i should probabbly ran a PCT,but have been off cycle for a week and a half and feel as though i am returning to normal levels(testicals are filling back out niceley lol). i would like to run another cyle in a few months using test enth,masteron and t-bol. i know i will have to loose some more body fat to really see the results of the masteron ,but i was thinking test would really help more with this than the eq on my first cycle. i train 4 to 5 tines a week (depending on cardio and work scheduel or my kids scheduel. i would just like some good advise without beeing bashed or called a dumbass.just keep in mind that everyone has to start somewhere before you start trying to belittle people or discourage them from using this site.




You are on the right track in prepare'n your protocol with Test of any sort as a base.You'll certainly feel better and I'm think'n you'll enjoy better results. As far all the wise cracks, look at it like this " Lil dogs always bark the most.lol " if they REALLY knew, they would simply tell you instead of hide'n their lack of knowledge behind flame'n. Real people with knowledge would not even consider that kinda insanity. Example, Vic, Heavy, CT none of them would do anythin other than help you because they don't have to be on bullshit because they're the REAL DEAL with nothin to prove. They also conduct themselves as grown men so go figure. lol I show respect to you for your quest for wisdom. Good Luck, be safe and keep learn'n.  Irie.


Peace and Love


----------

